# Accounts BET365 + NETELLER Bronze - USD / EUR



## ranner_dro (Jan 12, 2020)

I bring to your attention the accounts of BET365 (Brazil) + NETELLER Bronze - the USD / EUR currency of your choice. Deposit with Neteller.
Bet365 step 1 + Neteller Vip Bronz - 60$.
Included are accounts and a document per person. I agree to the guarantor.

Also available in Germany accounts.

subscribe so you don’t miss anything - https://t.me/TonBot365

about orders to write - @moremoney222


----------



## ranner_dro (Jan 16, 2020)

up


----------



## ranner_dro (Jan 28, 2020)

up


----------



## ranner_dro (Jan 29, 2020)

I bring to your attention the accounts of BET365 (Norvay) + NETELLER Bronze - the  EUR currency of your choice. Deposit with Neteller.
Bet365 step 2 + Neteller Vip Bronz - 100€.
Included are accounts and a document per person. I agree to the guarantor.

Also available in Germany accounts.
Bet365 step 1 + Neteller Vip Bronz - 50€.
Bet365 step 2 + Neteller Vip Bronz - 60€.

subscribe so you don’t miss anything - https://t.me/TonBot365

about orders to write - @moremoney222


----------



## ranner_dro (Feb 9, 2020)

up


----------



## alike1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi, are in “included documents” included selfie with id? So i could use the ID with another bookies too.


----------



## ranner_dro (Feb 12, 2020)

alike1 said:


> Hi, are in “included documents” included selfie with id? So i could use the ID with another bookies too.


no, without selfie. just ID


----------



## ranner_dro (Feb 14, 2020)

I bring to your attention the accounts of BET365 (India ) + NETELLER Bronze.
Bet365 Step 1 + Neteller Vip Bronz USD - 45 EUR without a photo and 50 EUR with a photo.
Included are accounts, a document per person, a photo of a person without a dock and a sheet.

️ Subscribe so you don’t miss anything - https://t.me/TonBot365

️ about orders to write - @moremoney222


----------



## ranner_dro (Feb 14, 2020)

Also buyin Norway documents. payment just after receipt and verification of documents in the neteller


----------



## ranner_dro (Feb 19, 2020)

I bring to your attention the accounts of BET365 (Norway ) + NETELLER Bronze - the currency is EUR. First deposit by card. Next, a hassle-free deposit with NETELLER.
   Bet365 Step 2 + Neteller Vip Bronz - 110 EUR.
   Included - accounts, document per person.

Also available and on order accounts:
 Sweden  Step2 Neteller in a currency convenient for you (Bet365 in Krones due to the country) - 75 EUR.
 India  Step 1 Neteller USD - 45 EUR.

 Subscribe so you don’t miss anything - https://t.me/TonBot365

 about orders to write - @ moremoney222


----------



## ranner_dro (Feb 29, 2020)

I bring to your attention the accounts of BET365 (India ) + NETELLER Bronze.
   Bet365 Step 1 + Neteller Vip Bronz USD - 45 EUR.
   Included - accounts, document per person.

 about orders to write - @ moremoney222


----------



## ranner_dro (Mar 30, 2020)

I bring to your attention the accounts of BET365 (India ) + NETELLER Bronze.
   Bet365 Step 1 + Neteller Vip Bronz USD - 60 EUR. Akki with a commission of 100 bucks.
   Included - accounts, document per person.

️ about orders to write - @moremoney222


----------



## ranner_dro (Apr 3, 2020)

up


----------



## ranner_dro (Apr 11, 2020)

up


----------



## ranner_dro (Apr 14, 2020)

Friends, there is a Swizerland acc with an open Neteller. Currency Euro. the account in Bet365 has a balance of 50 euros. Acc step 2 with the possibility of receiving a freebet of 100 euros for a deposit from Neteller.
set: Bet365 with open deposit by Neteller, Neteller EUR Vip Bronz, 2 docks, proxi,/
price of 16,000 rubles or 215 eurs (Swizerland acc. Bet365 with an open net + balance of 50 euros on a bet365 + an opportunity to receive a freebet of 100 euros with deposit by Neteller)

@moremoney222 - my tlg


----------



## ranner_dro (May 12, 2020)

Bet365 + PayPal UK  (multicurrency)
Neteller UK + UK Bookmakers
Neteller (any country) and your BC with dock docks.

 Subscribe so you don’t miss anything - https://t.me/TonBot365

 about orders to write - @ moremoney222


----------



## ranner_dro (May 20, 2020)

Bet365+PayPal UK  (мультивалюта)
 Neteller UK + Betfair, PaddyPower, Ladbrokes (автовериф по данным, документ в комплекте)
 Neteller (любая страна) и Ваша БК с верифом доками.

 Так же в продаже документы многих Европейских и других стран мира (кроме СНГ). Без селфи. 

️ Подписывайся, что бы ничего не пропустить - https://t.me/TonBot365

️ по поводу заказов писать - @moremoney222


----------



## Giresse (Jun 26, 2020)

ranner_dro said:


> Also buyin Norway documents. payment just after receipt and verification of documents in the neteller



how do you get pass the verifications stage, Bet-365 restricts a lot of countries, I hear a lot about different agents offering orinigal accounts, for instance acc-ex and i'm considering opening one there, since you are more versed with bet-365 can you tell me if they are legit pls


----------



## ranner_dro (Jul 5, 2020)

Bet365 + PayPal UK  (multicurrency) Transfer between PayPal UK accounts without commission. Document, account, payment and mail.
 Documents from many European and other countries of the world (except the CIS) are also on sale. No selfie.
 Subscribe so you don’t miss anything - https://t.me/TonBot365
 about orders to write - @ moremoney222


----------



## Giresse (Jul 5, 2020)

hmmm, sounds fishy, better to contact acc-ex than to take such risks


----------

